# Nuisance raccoons at night.



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Don't get caught using it it will be expensive.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

No danger there....in the 15 years at my place I've only seen two and the dog chased them off


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

retired dundo said:


> CO told me once that as far as he is concerned raccoons and coyotes are always about to do damage


I was told the same thing by a CO.As long as the **** is on your property it is doing or about to do damage.


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Gstan1 said:


> A buddy of mine owns a farm where raccoons, naturally, give them issues.
> ...
> 5. Any other comments would be appreciated.


Growing up, way back when, we live trapped & then shot *****. Would get one almost every night. After around 5 years and not putting a dent in the population we gave up.

You may go through a lot of ammo & time but get nowhere, just sayin'


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

retired dundo said:


> CO told me once that as far as he is concerned raccoons and coyotes are always about to do damage


That was Mich Outdoors Bob Garners thoughts also..


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

retired dundo said:


> CO told me once that as far as he is concerned raccoons and coyotes are always about to do damage





junkman said:


> I was told the same thing by a CO.As long as the **** is on your property it is doing or about to do damage.





CL-Lewiston said:


> That was Mich Outdoors Bob Garners thoughts also..


They must be up to no good. Why else would they be wearing masks?


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

LuckyBucks said:


> Growing up, way back when, we live trapped & then shot *****. Would get one almost every night. After around 5 years and not putting a dent in the population we gave up.
> 
> You may go through a lot of ammo & time but get nowhere, just sayin'


When living a few miles out of a small town here in northern lower, our neighbor gave me a live trap to help control the numbers. He said some years prior he killed 200+ in one summer. After asking around he found that the town/county “animal control” officer was live trapping in town and daily releasing them 1/4mi from his house.

That was in the day where the DNR said you could live trap but not “live” release. Me? Where I’m now living I simply turn on the deck lights and pick them off with a decent air gun.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

This morning I talked to a dairy Farmer that went out to get ground feed for his cattle and had 4 little ones stuck in his bin,in the process of scaring them away one ran up his pants leg and scared the daylights out of him....boy would I have liked to catch that on video...


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

wmmichael20 said:


> This morning I talked to a dairy Farmer that went out to get ground feed for his cattle and had 4 little ones stuck in his bin,in the process of scaring them away one ran up his pants leg and scared the daylights out of him....boy would I have liked to catch that on video...


Oh man those tiny claws digging in for traction. :lol:


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Perferator said:


> When living a few miles out of a small town here in northern lower, our neighbor gave me a live trap to help control the numbers. He said some years prior he killed 200+ in one summer. After asking around he found that the town/county “animal control” officer was live trapping in town and daily releasing them 1/4mi from his house.
> 
> That was in the day where the DNR said you could live trap but not “live” release. Me? Where I’m now living I simply turn on the deck lights and pick them off with a decent air gun.


All of the skunks raccoons, and possum's that animal control companies catch are released on state land like Pinckney, and Waterloo. True story!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It's against the law to release any live **** in Michigan


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Martin Looker said:


> It's against the law to release any live **** in Michigan


Correct


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> It's against the law to release any live **** in Michigan





Perferator said:


> Correct


Wildlife Conservation Order Section: 5.51 (7) through (9)-(c)


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Nostromo said:


> All of the skunks raccoons, and possum's that animal control companies catch are released on state land like Pinckney, and Waterloo. True story!


And very illegal. They must be put down or released on private property with landowners permission


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Sparky23 said:


> And very illegal. They must be put down or released on private property with landowners permission


Please see post above.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

What is it with these raccoons. These are basically living in my yard. Swimming in my pool and ****en on deck. They’re not afraid of me in the slightest. 

This is literally right now. Middle of the day. Could care less.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Shoot'm


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess you are finally one with nature. That, or they have rabies....


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Little ones quickly grow into big ones.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Maybe they're using your address to have their checks mailed too?

Someone near you is feeding feral cats or something else and they're taking the free food at night and sleeping it off in your yard. Just my opinion as an old **** hunter.


----------



## Drakedog (Feb 28, 2019)

which part of Pinckney would that be??


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

If you are going to be shining and shooting at night, save yourself from a lot of grief and explaining. While not required by law, call your county dispatch and let them know what and where your shooting will be taking place. Trust me on this.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Live trap+garbage can full of water


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

eye-sore said:


> Live trap+garbage can full of water


 Yes, swimming lessons.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

SSS


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

I know *****.
Said with modesty and humility.
Always more to learn.

On my farm I take off between 30 and 40 racoons every year.
Every year. 
For years and years.
I cannot 'kill my way' out of the issue. The habitat is just too good for racoons. Newly dead simply leave an opening for some wanderer to fill.

I was told by my local DNR biologist not to use a body-grip (Conibear-type) trap outside of the season. But live-trap all I want. He didn't ask ---deliberately ---- what I would do with the trapped animal.

For your information, they go to heaven.
I use sub-sonic .22 shorts.

Then we put the newly-dead out in a back field near the river for the eagles to find.
They do.
I can put a newly-dead out at 9AM...... by 5PM he/she will be nothing by a mini-fur rug.

I use cat kibbles and marshmallows in Tomahawk brand live traps.
A good combo.

I'm here to testify.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

fairfax1 said:


> I know *****.
> Said with modesty and humility.
> Always more to learn.
> 
> ...


Same problem here but not quite that bad .I did read a DNR article advocating body grip traps but cannot seem to find it now .Kinda trap them at your own risk .Dog kibbles mixed with bacon grease ...they cannot resist .


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I want to try daylight **** calling. The videos are compelling.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thirty pointer said:


> Or dig a large hole and put ashes in the bottom then put peas around the edge .When the bear comes to take a pea you just kick him in the ash hole .


That one almost made my wife pee...

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

Thirty pointer said:


> *"Dog kibbles mixed with bacon grease ...they cannot resist ."*


Thank you. 
THAT is an interesting idea.
Bacon grease seems like such a natural. Don't know why I never thought of it before. 

Marshmallows and dry kibble are pretty easy to handle.....but I'm sure I can figure a way with the grease. I'm anxious to give it a try. 

Lord knows my household produces enough bacon grease.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

How do you keep the skunks out of your trap?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

fairfax1 said:


> Thank you.
> THAT is an interesting idea.
> Bacon grease seems like such a natural. Don't know why I never thought of it before.
> 
> ...


I keep a zip lock bag in the freezer and use when needed .


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Martin Looker said:


> How do you keep the skunks out of your trap?


Despite having a lot of skunks around i had never caught one for many years ...that is until this spring ...what a mess .


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Bacon grease+pet food = skunks. If they are around you will catch them. Over ripe bananas work great and don't draw near the non target animals. Better yet... Let a fur trapper catch them in the fall so the fur doesn't go to waste.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

Justin said:


> *"Let a fur trapper catch them in the fall so the fur doesn't go to waste."*




It seems, Justin, that times have changed. 
Or, at any rate, markets have changed.

The trappers in my neighborhood no longer want racoons. I have had two very competent guys on my ground over the years. They used to get lots of *****. But that was then. Last year I spoke with one when I ran into him at the implement dealer. He wanted to know if I was hearing coyotes (I wasn't), or if there is good beaver sign along my river frontage (there is).

I asked him about *****. _ "Don't want to fool with 'em anymore."_ 
What if I get a big 20lb+ boar in prime condition? "_Well, put in the fridge and call.....I may come over for a look."_

He told me...or rather, he repeated a story I had heard several times before, to wit, _"The big warehouses have over a million **** hides in the freezers. They don't want anymore."
_
*To cut to the point: *_ It is up to me, my live traps, my .22, and the abundant bald eagles to 'address' the **** population._


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

fairfax1 said:


> It seems, Justin, that times have changed.
> Or, at any rate, markets have changed.
> 
> The trappers in my neighborhood no longer want racoons. I have had two very competent guys on my ground over the years. They used to get lots of *****. But that was then. Last year I spoke with one when I ran into him at the implement dealer. He wanted to know if I was hearing coyotes (I wasn't), or if there is good beaver sign along my river frontage (there is).
> ...


That's too bad Fairfax. It is true that many trappers either quit or cut back on trapping when the market is down, witch it has been. Others such as myself continue to trap for the enjoyment if nothing else. Some years I don't make enough to pay for my gas. The good news is that the market for **** is forcast as being better, as the warehouses have been clearing their inventory.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

***** have no natural enemies except man and vehicles .When they over populate small animals and reptiles pay the price some are now in dire straits .Box turtles are now in captive breeding facilities because they cannot find mates .Many snakes are becoming rare .Lets face it until trapping ***** becomes back like it was something must be done to protect other species .I have not flushed a small ground nesting bird around me for many years .When i last tried to sell some **** in the fall no one wanted them even for free .


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

30pt......

I set two live-traps this evening with your suggested 'bacon grease' bait.

I mixed in my normal cat kibbles ....and it does have a pronounced smell. I should be effective,

I needed to put the grease in the freezer first in order to work with it on this 90-degree day.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

*



Thirty pointer said:



Dog kibbles mixed with bacon grease ...they cannot resist .

Click to expand...

30pt* .... your bacon grease suggestion is a good one.

Since Monday I have sent to heaven 3 racoons and 2 possums with grease as the bait.

In an effort to make the grease more 'user-friendly' to work with on these hot days I've been using Kuerig cups to hold it. I partially peel back the foil lid on the used K-cup, empty the wet grounds, put a cotton ball in, then pour the somewhat cooled grease into it, then fold back the foil lid. I put the cups in an empty ice-cube tray and freeze 'em. After two days of experimenting I must say I am pleased with your bacon grease suggestion.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I use canned sweet corn.It is specific to *****.They love it.Just wire a can to the back of the trap so the just can't grab the can and run off.After switching to corn I no longer get skunks,possum,woodchucks,the neighbors cat,or anything other than *****.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Is a “polecat” a skunk or weasel?
> 
> Thank you.


Skunk


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

wpmisport said:


> This could be interesting and I am sure there are different ways of doing this. How are you doing this and with what devices. Thanks.


Unfortunately, Cross Point Ind. went out of business last year so my system, Voice Alert 6, is no longer available.

Thankfully I have 3 recievers (1 still new) and quite a few sensors so I'm covered for a while. To make things last longer I did pull some of my sensors since I was running 16, covering 12 zones (6 zones per receiver.)

When setting up the system you have 6 seconds to record whatever you want for that zone and that is what you hear when that zone "trips." My 1st photo indicates what I recorded for the zones shown.










You can run as many sensors as you want per zone and when downsizing one of the things I did was eliminate 1 sensor from some 2 sensor zones and got more creative with the "long range" lenses.

This system is really effective when I have a problem **** that I want to deal with personally. I use my Bluetooth and will call our house phone and leave it near the Voice Alert 6 receivers. I run 2.

I'll put on my Ghillie Coat, and maybe the hat, grab my night vision and head outside to sit. When a sensor trips I hear it through my Bluetooth so its like I'm sitting all over out there. When I hear a trip I'll fire up the night vision and check out that area, or move in that direction. 

I've always painted my sensors so they blend in and have a few different "color paths" that I use to match different color bark's and other surfaces that I mount them to.










The sensor below (main driveway) is mounted low and aimed down to bring it more in-line with a vehicle grill to pick up it's heat signature better.









Having run this system for years I can usually tell what kind of animal is tripping sensors because the system is big enough that I get speed and direction of travel when more than one sensor is tripped. A Coyote will come through fast and trip multiple zones in a very short period of time. Foxes usually come through fairly quickly, although slower than the Yote's.

It's too bad that these systems are no longer available but I'm hoping, against hope, that they may make a comeback......


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

Perferator said:


> I’ve had raccoon, it was ok. Not my favorite.


I thought that same thing before I had their quarters and chassis dropped into a large slow cooker and basically forgotten about til late supper time. The first time I had it they were boiled and then cooked over an open fire. That was like a grease coated leather and meat pop on a bone handle. It was not good. Parboiled and hot smoked was a little better, but nothing beats that slow cooker method. 

The nice thing about the slow cooker method is one can save the fat for rendering. Believe it or not you can take nasty yellow **** fat and turn it almost snow white with some effort. It is not hard just a bit time consuming. Basically you boil it over water and turn the heat off a couple of times. Each time you scrape the clean fat cake off the water after it is cool and walla. Had a buddy that made homemade soap out of it. That was the best soap to ever touch my body. 

We really need some form of marketing genius to make **** desired by the masses. Then the history of man liking something yummy/usable would fix the issue as it has so many times in the past. There has never been an overabundance humans could not eat their way through if someone could get rich doing it.


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Is a “polecat” a skunk or weasel?
> 
> Thank you.


Freepop nailed it. I have a burlap sack with a hole in it for the handle on the live trap. Put the sack over the trap and take peppy for a walk down my dock and problem solved. Touch wood, thus far I have not gotten sprayed doing it this way.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Perferator said:


> I’ve had raccoon, it was ok. Not my favorite.


I had **** in bbq sauce at a game dinner. It was really good until the bbq flavor wore off and you got the taste of ****. I'm sure there are good ways to prepare it but to me it's like eating carp when I can have perch.


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> I had **** in bbq sauce at a game dinner. It was really good until the bbq flavor wore off and you got the taste of ****. I'm sure there are good ways to prepare it but to me it's like eating carp when I can have perch.


Just like anything I think it makes a difference where the **** lives. ***** around here eat lakeside/creek side crayfish, clams, crops, acorns and such. Maybe you ate a garbage disposal ****. Not much different from eating a nice clean lake fish compared to a nasty dirty ol resident river fish in my mind. That's just a hypothesis however. One I am not willing to take my live trap to Detroit to prove right or wrong.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

flinchjerk said:


> Just like anything I think it makes a difference where the **** lives. ***** around here eat lakeside/creek side crayfish, clams, crops, acorns and such. Maybe you ate a garbage disposal ****. Not much different from eating a nice clean lake fish compared to a nasty dirty ol resident river fish in my mind. That's just a hypothesis however. One I am not willing to take my live trap to Detroit to prove right or wrong.


Mine I had shot up in the hardwoods. He was what they call “free ranging” until I caught him snoozing high atop a tree.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Used to be i saw a raccoon on my property would think to myself there is $25.00... now i wonder what they are going to destroy next .Thank you Peta and other anti fur people great results... too bad 10x more are killed by cars and angry land owners than ever were trapped back in the day .


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Thirty pointer said:


> Used to be i saw a raccoon on my property would think to myself there is $25.00... now i wonder what they are going to destroy next .Thank you Peta and other anti fur people great results... too bad 10x more are killed by cars and angry land owners than ever were trapped back in the day .


I’m going to lobby for a National Dead **** day and all of them near my house will be full participants.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Perferator said:


> I’m going to lobby for a National Dead **** day and all of them near my house will be full participants.


Send all carcasses to flinchjerks place.


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> Send all carcasses to flinchjerks place.


Skinned, gutted, and all glands removed please. You do not remove them glands and they taste not great. With the glands removed the rear legs can be passed off as misshaped turkey leg. I'll take properly skinned, gutted and de glanded muskrat and beaver too. No possums though, Thanks. I have tried and failed too many times with possum. I quit.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

flinchjerk said:


> Skinned, gutted, and all glands removed please. You do not remove them glands and they taste not great. With the glands removed the rear legs can be passed off as misshaped turkey leg. I'll take properly skinned, gutted and de glanded muskrat and beaver too. No possums though, Thanks. I have tried and failed too many times with possum. I quit.


I will make sure to just leave the pecker bone in. You can use them for toothpicks.


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> I will make sure to just leave the pecker bone in. You can use them for toothpicks.


I know a guy that used one to tap a maple tree for sap collection. But no, that would be part of the gutting operation. THANKS


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

flinchjerk said:


> I know a guy that used one to tap a maple tree for sap collection. But no, that would be part of the gutting operation. THANKS


Haha that's clever.


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> Haha that's clever.


He did it as an experiment and it worked. I wanted to label the bottle SWEET (rhymes with wrecker) SAUCE. His Wife would not allow a bottle so labeled in her kitchen however, no sense of humor.


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

sureshot006 said:


> I will make sure to just leave the pecker bone in. You can use them for toothpicks.


When I was young and new to the factories of Buick Motor Div. one of my co-workers was from down south. He wasn't much older than I was.....

About the first time I met him he was talking about his "toothpick" and pulled it out from under his shirt. It was on a cord around his neck. When he pulled it out and asked if I knew what it was I think he thought I would just repeat what he had called it and say, "toothpick?"

I looked at it and said, "that's a **** prick" and then reached into my pocket and pulled out my own **** prick. To say the least he was surprised and I'm guessing impressed because after that he started hanging around me all of the time and we became good friends.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

knu2xs said:


> When I was young and new to the factories of Buick Motor Div. one of my co-workers was from down south. He wasn't much older than I was.....
> 
> About the first time I met him he was talking about his "toothpick" and pulled it out from under his shirt. It was on a cord around his neck. When he pulled it out and asked if I knew what it was I think he thought I would just repeat what he had called it and say, "toothpick?"
> 
> I looked at it and said, "that's a **** prick" and then reached into my pocket and pulled out my own **** prick. To say the least he was surprised and I'm guessing impressed because after that he started hanging around me all of the time and we became good friends.


Did you play swords with your **** pricks? C'mon dont lie... lol


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

sureshot006 said:


> Did you play swords with your **** pricks? C'mon dont lie... lol


Ya know, when I was tying up my post I made sure I didn't say something like, "then I whipped my own prick out and showed him." 

Edited to add: While my friend at work used his CP as a toothpick (end sharpened down) I used mine to mess with people, especially "city folk."

I would hand it to them and ask if they knew what it was, none ever did. When I told 'em that it was a "**** prick" they usually didn't "get it." When I explained it I always watched their face, which usually took on a noticeable "expression" with the most common being a kinda shocked look. 

It was at that time that they couldn't hand it back to me fast enough...…


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I've skinned and gutted hundreds of **** but could never eat one. Something about all the parasites most of them have. It just kills my appetite for them. My dad used to take them downtown in G.R. and sell them. Just had to leave one foot attached.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Did you play swords with your **** pricks? C'mon dont lie... lol


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Just wondering if it's okay to shine for them at night under the nuisance law?


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Gstan1 said:


> Just wondering if it's okay to shine for them at night under the nuisance law?


It wasnt back in my senior year in 1975.


----------

